# I'd like the option to change channels but not record



## juddmike (Oct 6, 2006)

Many times I simply want to change channels to watch shows but not necessarily record them.

Something along the lines of "do you want to record this show?"


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

do you mean not record in the buffer or not record into your "now playing" list? whenever you tune to a channel, the tivo automatically starts "recording" it into the buffer so you can rewind if you want to. as far as i know, you can not turn this off.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I, too, don't understand. If you bring up the on-screen Guide, you can scroll through it to whatever channel you want and hit Enter to tune to that channel. You can also just enter the channel number directly with the remote control. Also, you can go to Find Programs | Record by Time or Channel | Browse by Time | All Channels, leave the date and time at their current values, go into the show details and use the Channel Up/Down buttons to scroll through the shows. Each show that's currently on will have "Watch Now" as the first option (followed by "Record this episode" as the second).


----------



## One-I (Aug 28, 2007)

Also, if you go to the guide listings a few minutes before the hour, the guide will display the upcoming shows (admittedly handy) but since the show hasn't started TiVo will prompt to record the future show (admittedly frustrating)

Maybe in a future update, TiVo could default to just simply changing channels in the guide list when it is a few minutes from starting, instead of prompting to record (since we already have so many other ways to skin this cat)

----------------------------------

The original poster did spawn an idea out of me though. It does seem like a terrible strain on the hard drive to constantly record a 30 min buffer for two channels for 24 hours. I know I only surf for a couple of hours a day. Maybe set up some user defined options to not run a buffer between X time and Y time, or to stop running the buffer if say... I haven't changed the channel in four hours (or six or whatever) indicating that my TV is off, but my cable box is still on, but kick back on after pushing a button on the remote, etc. (maybe give us the option to change the buffer length?)

sorry for the excessive commas


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

I think he means if you select a show in the future, have an option for "Tune to this channel now". Most cable DVRs have this option. Some even have a "Tune this future program, but don't record", but I wouldn't really see a point in that, but I too would like the option of tuning to a channel when I've selected a show that is airing in the future.


----------

